# Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

hallo,

also ich bin neu hier,
erst mal meine beschreibung meines teiches.

er ist ca 5m lang, 3 m breit und 0,6m tief.

ich halte in diesem teich schon lange forellen,
das wasser kommt aus einem kleinem bach den mühlgraben,

der aber einmal im jahr sauber gemacht wird und somit bei mir wenig wassser läuft.aber nur 1- 2 tage.
sonst läuft ein rohr im durchmesser von 7 cm randvoll mit wasser rein.

wo sie den graben sauber machen läuft es so viel wie ein gartenschlauch

ich setze immer 100-150 forellen ein und die ersten du ich mit ca. 35 cm raus und alle wochen immer ein paar.
die restlichen 40-50 lass ich bis min. 80 cm groß werden, das haben sie in gute 2 jahre bei täglicher fütterung.

aber was meint ihr wass ich wegen dem wasser machen soll.

2) kan ic hauch karpfen oder andere fischarten einsetzen 

vielen dank schonmal.


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

bei so einem kleinen teich find ich 150 forellen schon viel zu viel dann noch mehr fische rein und soweit ich weis ist 60 cm wassertiefe zuwenig für karpfen also ich finds tierquälerei wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

wo ich die FOrellensetzlinge kaufe, der liefert die mir an, extra in einem hänger wo sie sauerstoff eingebumpt bekommen.
der hat meinen teich gesehen und meinte ich kann in meinen teich bis 1000 forellen einsetzen,

und wo mal tag der offenen tür war bei der forellenzucht, dem seine teich warn auch va. 10x5x1 also dopellt so groß und hat 8000 forellensetzlinge drin gehabt.

an meinen teich fließen ja mehrere tausend lieter die stunde durch.

vielen dank .


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

aber natürlich muss man sie artgerecht füttern ist mir klar.
Aber das es tierquälerei ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



forellenteichkevi schrieb:


> ich setze immer 100-150 forellen ein und die ersten du ich mit ca. 35 cm raus und alle wochen immer ein paar.
> die restlichen 40-50 lass ich bis min. 80 cm groß werden, das haben sie in gute 2 jahre bei täglicher fütterung.
> .



Bei dir wachen Forellen von unter 30 cm in 2 Jahren auf 80 cm ab ????
Sorry , das ist unmöglich.
Ich denke mal da solltest du mal genau nachmessen 
Gruß Udo
ps. das was du da hast ist kein teich , das ist von der Größe her ein Hälterbecken das eh schon zu sehr besetzt ist.


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

da können milionen von liter durchlaufen trotzdem 60cm tiefe ist nicht wirklich viel mein vater hat auch einen teich gepachtet der mißt aber 2500qm und da kann man bis zu tausend forellen einsetzen aber das bei dir ist in meinen augen tierquälerei


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

ich bin ja metzger vom beruf, 
ich fütter die überwiegend mit allco futter und innereien also schlachtabfälle täglich.

in gute 2 jahre hat die größte forelle 78 cm gahabt.
aber alle natürlich nicht durchschnittlich 70 cm.

wenn die erstmal etwas größers sind, fressen die mehr desto schneller wachsen die.
die habe ich vor ein halben jahr alle raus und geschlachtet.
und habe 100 setzlingeeingesetz mit 17 cm und jetz ham sie ca. 30 cm.
und hab schon 20 geschlachtet und gerauchert.


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

das heißt du mäßstest die


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

durchschnittlich 70 cm hab mich verschrieben


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

ja kann man sagen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

warum lässt du die nicht normal abwachsen wir füttern garnicht ausser beim angeln auch mäßsten ist tierquälerei


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

60 cm im durchschnitt, in der mitte hats auch bis 80 cm.
wenn ich auf dem abflussrohr noch ein stück rohr draufsetze hat er 1meter.
entkommen können sie nicht, weil ein fischreiher netz gespannt ist. komplett.


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

was heißt normal abwachsen, ohne fütterung ????


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

wenn ich dir jetzt mal glaube mit denn mengen an fisch dann müssten sich die fische ja stappeln


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

damit meine ich natur so wie wir klar kannst du einmal in der woche füttern aber nicht jeden tag und erst recht nicht mit schlachtabfällen


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

ne, ich kauf die forellen mit 17-20 cm.
dann haben sie in ein halben jahr 30 cm.

und in 2-2 einhalb jahre durchschnittlich 70 cm


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

gestorben ist bis jetz noch nie ein fisch oder hat irgenteine krankheit gehabt.
und ich und mein opa hält in diesem teich schon über 20 jahre forellen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

warum erzählst du uns das du die kaufst ich verstehe jetzt nicht was du uns mit dem letzden beitrag sagen wolltest#c


----------



## hecq (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

@carphunter1678

Ein wenig Zeichensetzung würden dir auch nicht schlecht stehen!


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

das ist *******gal ob die sterben oder nicht es ist quälerei so viele fische in so einem kleinen teich haste die fischereiprüfung nicht abgelegt,ich habs nicht so mit zeichensetzung.


----------



## Jens84 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> damit meine ich natur so wie wir klar kannst du einmal in der woche füttern aber nicht jeden tag und erst recht nicht mit schlachtabfällen



Also mit Verlaub hast du ja überhaupt keine Ahnung von Forellen Aufzucht / Hälterung / Mast.

Meinst du Schweine die im Stall gehalten werden leben auch nur von Luft???

Forellen müssen ab einer gewissen Stückzahl gefüttert werden da die natürlich Nahrung nicht ausreicht.

Das Wachstum das hier der TE angibt ist vollkommen normal und kann unter bestimmten Bedingungen sogar noch höher liegen.

Leute gibts....

(Gut, das füttern mit Schlachtabfällen sei jetzt mal vom gesundheitlichen Aspekt dahingestellt, ist für seinen Privatgebrauch aber vollkommen i. O.)


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

ich rede nicht von aufzucht sondern davon,das er noch mehr fische da reinsetzen will.


----------



## Jens84 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Achso, hatte ich vergessen.

Von Besatzdichten in der Forellenzucht und Haltung hast du auch keine Ahnung.

Da kommt es auf die erst auf die Durchflussmenge und dann auf die Größe an.

Ich geh jetzt erstmal und schau später nochmal rein ob du noch mehr Nonsens erzählst von wegen Tierquälerei.

Geh zum Bauern in Stall und sag das den Kühen die dicht an dicht stehen....

Man man man


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> ich rede nicht von aufzucht sondern davon,das er noch mehr fische da reinsetzen will.



Ich habe im Einganspost nicht von zusätzlichen Fischen gelesen.



forellenteichkevi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> also ich bin neu hier,
> erst mal meine beschreibung meines teiches.
> ...



Ich kann auch Karpfen oder andere Fische (als Forellen) einsetzten. Hier ist nicht von zusätzlichen Fische die Rede.


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

zurzeit sind nur 80 forellen drin mit 30 cm.
wenn ich in den nächsten woche noch ein paar herraus nehme.
sa dass 50 stück drin sind wo ich noch ein paar jahre drin lasse, bis sie richtig groß sind.
und noch 10 karpfen mit 30 cm einsetze


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, warum läuft zum Zeitpunkt der Reinigung nicht soviel Wasser?
Wie wird der Mühlgraben den gereiningt, wovon wird der Graben gespeist? Wie kalt/warm ist das Wasser?

So wie ich das sehe, bleibst Du besser bei den Forellen.


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

ja klaube ich auch,
also ich beschreibe mal.

es ist ein fluss der sich trennt der mühlgraben und die aura,
der mühlgraben geht links rüber und nach ca. 1 killoeter fließt er wieder in der aura.
und zwischen den einen kilometer ist mein grundstück.
vor einigen hundert jahre gab es das bewesserungsrecht, haben die bauern die wiese beschessert.
ist noch eine straße zwischen mühlgraben und aura. 
unter der straße ist ein rohr.
bis zu meinen teich, und läuft durch meinen teich das wasser und rüber in der aura.

wenn die den graben sauber machen machen die eine klappe runter und im graben ist kein wasser mehr.
bloß vom berg komen noch viele quellen in dem eine kilometer wo der graben läuft noch etwas wasser durch mein rohr


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

fahrt mal alle wieder etwas runter!
Gruß Knurri


----------



## forellenteichkevi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

das ist immer im september oktober rum.

die aura ist 10 meter neben meine teich wo das abflusswasser hineinläuft.
ich dachte an so ein mühlrad mit dosen. 
wo ich das ganze jahr laufen lasse.


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

meinste echt damit hab ich jetzt mehr respekt vor dir


----------



## WUTZ82 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

@forellenteichkevi


Es fällt mir sehr schwer deine Beiträge zu lesen gib dir mal mehr Mühe beim schreiben.


@Alle beteiligten schonmal daran gedacht das er euch hier verkohlt kommt mir alles komisch vor ich würde sagen das ist ein SPAM Trööööt


----------



## Jens84 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> meinste echt damit hab ich jetzt mehr respekt vor dir



Also wenn das jetzt auf mich bezogen war, war das nicht meine Absicht.

Respekt hab ich genug. Mir gehts darum, dass du hier einfach frei weg irgendwas in die Tasten haust.

Hier will dich keiner provozieren oder sonst irgendwas.

Aber was du da erzählst ist einfach falsch und spiegelt "nur" deine Meinung wieder.

Von der Materie Fischzucht / Aufzucht / Mast hast du einfach keine Ahnung. Das ist Fakt!

Ich muss auch WUTZ82 recht geben, dass man im Moment eigentlich garnicht weiss was der TE eigentlich will.
Es ist alles komisch ausgedrückt und schlampig/schlecht ge- bzw. beschrieben.

Von daher wäre es mir ganz lieb, wenn der Kevin seine Frage die er hat nocheinmal ordentlich schreiben würde.

Dann kann man auch ordentlich drauf antworten.

Grüße in die Nacht


----------



## forellenteichkevi (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

meine frage: was ich in meinen teich noch vo fischarten besetzen kann.
da das wasser nicht immer läuft, ich hatte auch schon streit mit dem wasserwart, der macht das rohr immer dicht, das kein wasser läuft.
und 1-2 tage im jahr läuft sehr wenig wasser vllt so viel wie ein gartenschlauch voll weil der wasserwart den graben sauber macht.
und das bewesserungsrecht ist verfallen, weil früher ist mit dem wasser die wiese bewessert worden.

vielen dank
mfg kevin
wenn ich die forellen alle raustue, und eine andere fischart einsetzte wo nicht so viel sauerstoff benötigt,
karpfen aale, 
was meint ihr ??????


----------



## forellenteichkevi (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

aber komplet dicht bekommt er das rohr nicht das ist ein 7 cm dickes rohr das löuft immer randvoll und wenn er es versucht dicht zu machen läuft es halt nur viertel voll.

bei karpfen benötigen warmes wasser hab ich mal gehört, also ich kann das wasser auch etwas abstellen, das es nicht so viel läuft.

neben meinen teich ist ein fluss 10 meter entfernt,
ich dachte dass ich da so ein wasserrad mit dosen mir zomschweise, 
lege einen schlauch zu meinen teich,
dann läuft das wasser immer.

was meint ihr ?????????


----------



## Swen22 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Also das mit den Schlachtabfällen ist in jedem Bundesland verboten auch in Privatteichen.


----------



## forellenteichkevi (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

wiso soll das verboten sein ????


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Schon wenn ich die Überschrift lese muss ich den Kopf schütteln! #d #q

Nach dem Motto: Wem sein Auto gehört den?

Wer 150 Forellen auf 15m² und einem halben Meter Tiefe hältert hat hier, mit Verlaub, nichts verloren. |peinlich


----------



## forellenteichkevi (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

hast du überhaupt ahnung von forellenzucht.
150 forellen wenige.
ich könnte 1000 einsetzen,
das werde ich auch


----------



## WUTZ82 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



forellenteichkevi schrieb:


> hast du überhaupt ahnung von forellenzucht.
> 150 forellen wenige.
> ich könnte 1000 einsetzen,
> das werde ich auch





Falsch du hast keine Ahnung von Artgerechter Haltung also von meinerseits bist du |abgelehn  und  |peinlich


----------



## forellenteichkevi (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

hallo, 
bei euch gibt es da keine forellenzucht.
wenn da ma tag der offenen tür ist geh ma hin ,und lass dich ma aufklär

bei forellen kommt es auf der wasser zufuhr an und nicht auf der teichgröße. und auch noch auf dem sauerstoff gehalt.

der fischzüchter wird es doch wohl wissen, und hat selber meinen teich gesehn und meinte ich könnte mehrere tausend forellen einsetzen,
weil ich aber keine verwendung hirfür habe, setze ich nur 100 ein.

außerdem wenn ie sich nicht wohlfühlen würden, würden die nicht so schnell wachsen,


----------



## WUTZ82 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



forellenteichkevi schrieb:


> hallo,
> bei euch gibt es da keine forellenzucht.
> wenn da ma tag der offenen tür ist geh ma hin ,und lass dich ma aufklär
> 
> ...




Als erstes wolltest du Karpfen oder Aale in deinen Teich setzten dann erzählst du du hast 150 Forellen im Teich willst aber jetzt dann doch 1000 besetzen und jetzt sogar mehrere 1000 merkst du was bestimmt nicht alle andern verstehen was ich meine.

Noch geiler ist ja das du mir vorwirfst das wir keinen Forellenteich haben selbst wenn es so wäre,wäre das keine Verraussetzung mich hier zu äußern.

Nur zur Info Herr Themenstarter.

http://www.angelpark-magdeburg.de/

Das ist der größte Forellensee Europas und zu dem fahre ich 20min wenn ich dazu Lust habe.


----------



## nExX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

@ carphunter. Muss schon sagen dass es sehr lustig ist, was du hier so postest. vorallem wie viel erfahrung in sachen Fischzucht du mit 14 jahren schon hast! Wenn fische so gut wachsen und es in all den jahren keine toten fische gab, auch keine Krankheiten und kanibalismus unter den fischen, ist es auf jeden fall in ordnung dort so viele fische zu halten! und zudem ist es mehr als normal! Das einzige problem ist die sache mit dem wasser, aber vllt bekommst du dies ja noch in griff!

von der temperatur her, währen karpfen kein problem! Ein problem würde aber meinung nach das futter darstellen! Da es wenig natürliches futter, aufgrund des ständigen wasserwechsel gibt! 150 stück solltest du dann auch nicht mehr besetzen, da es dann doch eng für die süßen werden könnte. zudem könntest du auch nicht mehr deine schlachtabfälle füttern, da sie dies warscheinlich nicht essen werden und es am gewässergrund verrotten würde! Auch solltest du in so einem kleinen teich keine karpfen und forellen gleichzeitig "hältern".

gruß armin


----------



## stephan148 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

ich würd da keine karpfen reinmachen. Was sind denn 60 cm wassertiefe. Bleib bei den forrellen und gut ist. Versuche doch irgendwas zu bauen um das wasser vom fluß bei dir reinzubekommen. Aber da wirste dich wohl auch erstmal informieren müssen ob du das so einfach darfst.


----------



## Brikz83 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Ich schließe mich da Stephan an, bleib bei den Forellen. Die Beschreibung des "Gewässers" lässt eigentlich keinen anderen Besatz zu. Obwohl die Aussage, weil die Forellen gut abwachsen müssen sie sich wohl fühlen natürlich, auch nicht grade eine Aussage ist die für Sachkenntnis spricht. Natürlich würde sich auch eine Forelle " wohler fühlen" wenn sie mehr Platz hätte aber dabei gehts bei deiner Form der Zucht ja nicht vorrangig sondern um den Ertrag. Bleiben wir bei den Fakten die Fische sind gesund, zeigen keinen Kannibalismus und wachsen offensichtlich gut ab. Also ist unter Zuchtaspekten alles in Ordnung. Ich wäre an deiner Stelle aber dennoch Vorsichtig mit einem Mehrbesatz. Mein Onkel hat ein Gewässer mit ganz ähnlichen Bedingungen, (auch wenn er nur die hälfte Forellen darin hält) da lief auch alles ganz reibungslos...doch nach dem er den Besatz deutlich erhöhte war`s dahin mit der Ruhe. Kannibalismus führte zu Krankheiten und dann war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ne ganze Zeit lang der Wurm drin. Besatz deutlich verringert und schon lief es wieder. Also bleibe bei deinem Besatz, du hast ja selber geschrieben das du es für dich machst, insofern ist doch ein auf Krampf erhöhter Besatz nicht notwendig.

mfg der Brikz


----------



## forellenteichkevi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

ok,
ja hallo,
ich bleibe bei meinen forellen,
und habe mir ein wasserrad gebaut,
wenn die gemeinde den graben sauber macht habe ich immernoch wasser.
das wasserrad haben viele leute in bach drin, 
da viele gärten sind.

vielen dank.


----------



## Syntac (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Servus, 

also ich muss Jens auf jeden Fall Recht geben - Durchfluss und Temperatur ist entscheidend bei Forellen, und wenn er auf fast nen Meter anstaut, sind das fast 15cbm. 
Da ist man sogar bei der semiprof. Forellenhaltung schnell im 4stelligen Bereich. 
Hier scheinen aber einige nicht unterscheiden zu können zwischen 

a) einem (Angel)gewässer mit natürlicher (?!) Bestandsdichte

b) einer Fischproduktion


----------



## forellenteichkevi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

hallo,
ich verstehe diesen satz nicht richtig

Da ist man sogar bei der semiprof. Forellenhaltung schnell im 4stelligen Bereich.


----------



## Jens84 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Das heisst, wenn die Durchflussmenge und deine Wassertemperatur stimmt könntest du ohne weiteres die Menge an Forellen besetzen die dir dein Züchter empfohlen hat.

Ich sag jetzt mal grob bis zu 1000 Stk. 

Grüße


----------



## Trendchecker (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

hahaha der forellenteichkevi ist komplett durch 
seine schreibweise gleicht einem 12 jährigen, der nie im leben schon metzger sein kann. 
also man schließe daraus, dass er nur müll am verzapfen ist! 
trotzdem ein wenig amüsant wie andere leute ihm das wirklich abkaufen und ihm versuchen zu "helfen"


----------



## Syntac (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



Trendchecker schrieb:


> hahaha der forellenteichkevi ist komplett durch
> seine schreibweise gleicht einem 12 jährigen, der nie im leben schon metzger sein kann.
> also man schließe daraus, dass er nur müll am verzapfen ist!
> trotzdem ein wenig amüsant wie andere leute ihm das wirklich abkaufen und ihm versuchen zu "helfen"



Mehr als traurig, Leute, deren Alter sowie den IQ auf Grund deren Artikulationsgabe zu bewerten.


----------



## Jens84 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



Syntac schrieb:


> Mehr als traurig, Leute, deren Alter sowie den IQ auf Grund deren Artikulationsgabe zu bewerten.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Es gibt auch Leute mit Migrationshintergrund, die mit der deutschen Schrift/Sprache nicht ganz vertraut sind.

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht??!!

Von daher sag ich für mich lieber, besser "helfen" statt lachen.
Auch wenn sich vielleicht mal jemand einen Spass erlaubt.

Ich für mich kann sagen, dass ich geholfen habe. 

Grüße


----------



## WUTZ82 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Es gibt auch Leute mit Migrationshintergrund, die mit der deutschen Schrift/Sprache nicht ganz vertraut sind.
> 
> ...





Da muss ich dir auch recht geben es gibt keinen Grund hier Bordi´s anzupissen.

Jeder kann hier seinen Senf dazu geben aber nicht auf diese Art und Weise.


----------



## goiss (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Bei Forellen ist es auch wichtig das das Wasser "Sommerkalt" ist. Sprich die Temperatur sollte nicht über 15 Grad steigen. Wenn das Wasser im Herbst abgestellt wird und die Temperatur passt kannst du dir bestimmt auch mit einer Pumpe behelfen die das Wasser umwälzt und mit Sauerstoff anreichert. Um die ein bis zwei Tage zu überbrüücken sollte das schon gehen ohne das du dir da eine andere Wasserquelle suchen musst. Regenbogenforellen sind im übrigen nicht so empfindlich wie Bachforellen was die Temperatur angeht, aber ich nehme an das du eh Regenbogenforellen gesetzt hast.
Da ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das du evtl. Aale setzten möchtest sei dir gesagt, das dies mit Forellen nicht gut geht, genausowenig wie mit Hechten. Forellen sehen Hechte und Aale nicht als natürliche Feinde und schwimmen denen ohne Angst direkt vors Maul. Wenn du zu deinen Forellen noch was anderes als Beifisch setzen möchtest bieten sich eigendlich nur andere Salmoniden an. Bei uns nimmt man gerne Seesaiblinge. Allerdings denke ich das du dann den Forellenbestand reduzieren müsstest.


----------



## forellenteichkevi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

ok vielen dank,
ich habe regenbogenforellen.

Aber hängt die menge vom sauerstoffgehalt auch an der fischgröße sehr stark ab.
oder nur etwas.
weißt du wo es so en belüfter gibt.

danke


----------



## JerkerHH (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



forellenteichkevi schrieb:


> hast du überhaupt ahnung von forellenzucht.
> 150 forellen wenige.
> ich könnte 1000 einsetzen,
> das werde ich auch


 
Hast Du nen Kamillendampfbad gesoffen ??? 

Was möchtest Du hier, Ärger und Unruhe machen oder was ist dein Tierquälerauftrag ? 

Unglaublich


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

moin

ich arbeite in der fischzucht und bin gelernter fischwirt mit schwerpunkt teichwirtschaft.
das was du machst ist völlig unverantwortlich.
sowohl das hältern, als auch die art der fütterung wiederspricht sogar allen deutschen gesetzen.
echt unglaublich wie verantwortungslos sich einige menschen verhalten.
du kannst froh sein das ich nicht weiss wo du lebst, dich sollte an echt anzeigen #q#q#q

soviel fisch auf so kleinen raum........
möchtest du mit 200 leuten auf 10qm2 leben?


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Die Art der Fütterung ist doch ok....stell dir mal vor er wäre Konditor....dann gäbs wohl täglich Kräppel für die Salmoniden.
vg


----------



## Jens84 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> du kannst froh sein das ich nicht weiss wo du lebst, dich sollte an echt anzeigen #q#q#q
> 
> soviel fisch auf so kleinen raum........
> möchtest du mit 200 leuten auf 10qm2 leben?



Und auch hier muss man mal wieder sagen, dass das Schwachfug ist. 

So eine Besatzdichte (bis zu 1000 Stk.) bei 15 m³ und dem entsprechendem Frischwasserzulauf ist vollkommen OK.

Bei Forellen von 350 gr. darf dann jeder selber rechnen wieviel man da besetzen kann 

Wie reden hier von *Fischproduktion*. Nicht von den Tierschützern angemahnter Haltung etc.

*Zitat:* Über einen
Zeitraum von 13 Monaten wurden die Fische von 11 auf 680 g aufgezogen. Die konventionelle
Produktion fand bei einer Besatzdichte von durchschnittlich 21 kg/m³ (4 –
46 kg/m³) statt *Zitatende*

Hier könnens die ganzen "Tierschützer" mal nachlesen....

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/forellenteichwirtschaft/13868/linkurl_0_4.pdf


----------



## WUTZ82 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich arbeite in der fischzucht und bin gelernter fischwirt mit schwerpunkt teichwirtschaft.
> das was du machst ist völlig unverantwortlich.
> ...




Astreines Posting :m

forellenteichkevi verstehst du endlich mal das es totaler Mist ist den du da verzapfst.

Hoffentlich verstehst du es nun endlich mal #q#q#q

Und lässt deine komischen Fragen die keinerlei Sinn ergeben da sie nur der Tierquälerei dienen.


----------



## WUTZ82 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Und auch hier muss man mal wieder sagen, dass das Schwachfug ist.
> 
> So eine Besatzdichte (bis zu 1000 Stk.) bei 15 qbm und dem entsprechendem Frischwasserzulauf ist vollkommen OK.
> 
> ...





Und was ist mit den Schlachtabfällen da noch einen Vorschlag

bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Jens84 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Das ist mir persönlich Wurst egal 

Mir gehts hier hauptsächlich darum das auf der Besatzdichte rumgehackt wird und Worte wie das allseits beliebte "Tierquälerei" quer durch den Thread geworfen werden.

Und das von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben.

Nur weils jetzt hier mal um den allseits heissgeliebten Fisch geht und nicht um die Sau im Stall oder das Huhn in der Legebatterie...

#h


----------



## WUTZ82 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Das ist mir persönlich Wurst egal
> 
> Mir gehts hier hauptsächlich darum das auf der Besatzdichte rumgehackt wird und Worte wie das allseits beliebte "Tierquälerei" quer durch den Thread geworfen werden.
> 
> ...




Ich bin auf keinen Fall ein Forellenliebhaber da habe ich nicht viel Interesse dran nur ich habe selber einen Teich der 190qm hat und ich weiß jetzt wie viele Fische er drin hat und ich drin habe ich will garnicht daran denken wie mein Tümpel mit der Besatzdichte aussieht aus diesem Grund äußer ich mich hier.


----------



## Jens84 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Also du *produzierst* ja dann quasi nur unter deinen Möglichkeiten 

Vorausgesetzt dein Zulauf passt. Also muss man doch nicht Leute betiteln die ihre Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen.

Verstehste mich? #h

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## WUTZ82 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Mein Zulauf passt auf jeden Fall allerdings hat mein See nichts mit einer Zucht zu tun er ist nur für´s Auge da.

Ist ja auch egal ich verstehe dich vollkommen.

von mir auch freundliche Grüße zurück|wavey:


----------



## Syntac (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Die Schlachtabfälle wurden auch weder von Jens noch von mir empfohlen. Ist m.M. nach auch nicht empfehlenswert. 

Zur Besatzdichte, bei optimalen Wasserverhältnissen wird eine max. Obergrenze von 30-40kg / m³ empfohlen. 
Der Teich hat, wenn er ihn auf einen Meter aufstaut ein Volumen von 15cbm, somit wären wir bei optimalen Voraussetzungen bei 600kg. Bei einem durchschnittlichen Endgewicht von 350 gramm (manche werden früher entnommen, einige wenige werden größer gezogen) ergibt das 1714 Rebo`s. 

Gehen wir davon aus, dass der TE keine optimalen Voraussetzungen hat, und reduzieren das Ganze um knapp die Hälfte, sind wir bei den genannten rund 1000 Fischen. 

Eine zu geringe Besatzdichte kann im schlimmsten Fall sogar negativ sein, da es vermehrt zu erhöhter Aggresivität, Revierbildung und Kannibalismus kommen kann. 

Quelle (durchaus auch für "Teichwirte" interessant...): 

http://www.fair-fish.ch/files/pdf/wissen/euempf.pdf


----------



## lausi97 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

@Syntac und Jens84,da kann ich euch nur recht geben.

@teilzeitgott:
Wie hast du deine Prüfung zum Fischwirt geschafft?Ruf doch mal den Dr.Biester an,und frag den mal.

gruß lausi


----------



## Skrxnch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



Syntac schrieb:


> Der Teich hat, wenn er ihn auf einen Meter aufstaut ein Volumen von 15cbm, somit wären wir bei optimalen Voraussetzungen bei 600kg.


So  wie der TE hier schon mit Zahlen jongliert hat wäre ich überrascht wenn seine Angaben stimmen.
 Sinnigerweise hast Du die Tiefe auf 50cm reduziert#6.

Die Schlachtabfälle sind ne Sauerei, möchte nicht wissen was das Wasser im Ablauf für Keime hat#d#q#d

Bzw. wären ne Sauerei, denn eigentlich kann das hier nur ein schlechter Scherz in der Winterpause sein.


----------



## Syntac (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Hm, die Tiefe habe ich nirgends reduziert. Aber ich wollte realistisch bleiben, und bin auf ca. 1000 Setzlinge runter, weil 

wohl niemand die optimalen Voraussetzungen für einen Max.besatz hat

und nicht

weil ich die Angaben anzweifle. 

Die werden schon passen, sonst würde er ja keine passenden Angaben erhalten.


----------



## forellenteichkevi (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

ok,
vielen dank für den angaben hat mich gefreut,

auch wenn einige keine ahnung hatten.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



Jens84 schrieb:


> So eine Besatzdichte (bis zu 1000 Stk.) bei 15 m³ und dem entsprechendem Frischwasserzulauf ist vollkommen OK.
> Bei Forellen von 350 gr. darf dann jeder selber rechnen wieviel man da besetzen kann



Hi,
seine Forellen wachsen in 2 Jahren aber auf 80 cm ab :q
Echtes Turbofutter diese Schlachtabfälle , sollte ich meiner Katze auch mal füttern , vielleicht wird daraus dann ein Tiger 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Skrxnch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



Syntac schrieb:


> Hm, die Tiefe habe ich nirgends reduziert.


Seine Angabe (# 1) war ca. 5m x ca.3m x ca. 0,6m. Läßt man das ca. weg und setzt Absolutwerte ein, komme ich auf 9m3.

5m x 3m x 0.5m = 7,5m3.
Somit geklärt?#h


----------



## Jens84 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



forellenteichkevi schrieb:


> 60 cm im durchschnitt, in der mitte hats auch bis 80 cm.
> wenn ich auf dem abflussrohr noch ein stück rohr draufsetze hat er 1meter.
> entkommen können sie nicht, weil ein fischreiher netz gespannt ist. komplett.



So schrieb er im Posting #12

Also max. 1m Tiefe


----------



## Skrxnch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Er schrieb _wenn_, also gehe ich davon aus dass es nicht so ist... 
Mir letztenendes wurscht.


----------



## WUTZ82 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



forellenteichkevi schrieb:


> ok,
> vielen dank für den angaben hat mich gefreut,
> 
> auch wenn einige keine ahnung hatten.




Du stellst doch endlos Fragen und hast keine eigene Meinung also wer hat hier keine Ahnung du oder wir stell dir die Frage mal |uhoh:


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Sowas nennt man in Norwegen einen Troll!


----------



## Skrxnch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man in Norwegen einen Troll!


Nicht nur dort, oder.


----------



## sebwu (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

moin moin,
ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr darauf kommt das der TE ein troll ist, gut die schreibweise ist etwas wirr:q.

ich sehe bei dem besatz auch kein problem. angaben zur fließgeschwindigkeit des zulaufes währen allerdings recht hilfreich.
interressant finde ich aber das ein fischwirt dies anders sieht (ich hab die facharbeiterprüfung 2003 in königswarha abgelegt und in einer forellenzucht gelernt)


EDIT: warmblüterfleisch hat allerdings wirklich nichts im teich zu suchen.




mfg sebastian


----------



## lausi97 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

@sebwu

*Ein* "Fischwirt" sieht das anders!

gruß
Lausi


----------



## forellenteichkevi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

das das wasser kommt richtig rausgeschossen.
auf dem rohr ist richtig druck drauf


----------



## lausi97 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

So dann will ich mal:

Miß mal den Durchlauf mit einem 20l Eimer und Stopuhr!Am besten bei Niedrigwasserzeiten.

Besatzdichte no Problem 1Fisch auf 60l Wasser,kann man auf 2-3 Fische erhöhen.

Schlachtabfälle füttern laut Futtermittelgesetz verboten(ausserdem ist die organische Belastung für den Teich und das Gewässer in den der Teich abläuft evtl zu hoch).Besser hochwertiges Futter kaufen!

Tip am Rande:Mach mal deine Fische noch um 10cm kleiner.
Legitimation zu den Aussagen:seit 1988 Fischwirt(Hauptberuflich)

gruß
lausi


----------



## feko (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Hallo
Also ist es ok eine Forelle auf 20 liter Wasser zu halten?
Kanns mir schon vorstellen,die Forellen für den Supermarkt müssen ja auch effizent gemästet werden...
Aber das der Platzbedarf So minimal sein kann is nicht zu fassen...eine forelle auf 2 eimerchen ´Wasser.
Is ja schlimmer als bei den Legebatterien..


----------



## Jens84 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Ja, ja die Realität ist manchmal hart, gell? :q

Aber im Normalfall wird bei solchen Besatzdichten mit zusätzlich eingebrachtem Sauerstoff (nennt sich Reinsauerstoffbegasung) und einem enormen Wasserzulauf gearbeitet/produziert. 

Das läuft dann eher auf der Schiene Fliesskanal.

Und das mit dem Futter hat sich geklärt.

Ich habe den TE (schon gestern oder vorgestern) durch eine private Nachricht nahegelegt komplett auf Forellenfutter umzusteigen.

Das will er nun auch machen.

Also alles wieder in Butter hier 

Grüße #h

@lausi: Gutes und nettes Posting Herr Fischwirt #6


----------



## forellenteichkevi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

hallo,
ich habe mir etwas überlegt,
wenn ich meinen teich ca. 1,50 tief grageb und ca. 10 meter lang und 5 meter breit 
und 25 karpfensetzlinge mit 20 cm einsetze.

oder einfach noch einen teich grabe kleinen bagger habe ich übrigens auch,
und wasser vom forellenteich im karpfenteich lege und natürlich wenig, da karpfen nur wenig wollen.

oder was meint ihre, wass kan ich noch für fischarten halten.


----------



## pangea (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

@ Themenstarter
In Beitrag 33 erwähnst du, dass das Bewässerungsrecht abgelaufen ist, was bei mir die Frage aufwirft ob du nicht irgendwelche Probleme bekommst, wenn du trotzdem weiterhin Wasser entnimmst ?

Ansonsten würde ich dir von Karpfen zusammen mit Forellen eher abraten, eher zwei drei Störe dazu ? ( Komme selbst nicht aus der Teichwirtschaft !! )

Grüsse aus Graz


----------



## forellenteichkevi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

hallo,
ja kla das wasser darf normal nicht laufen,
aber es läuft auch bei mehrere leute nachbarn herunter.

die forellen nehme ich dan herraus,
nur karpfen einsetzen


----------



## forellenteichkevi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

meine frage wie viel platz benötigen diese,
wenn ich sie ca. bis 2 killo pro karpfen in meinen teich lasse


----------



## forellenteichkevi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

und naturlich jeden tag füttere.
keine natürliche ernährung


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Wenn ich diesen Thread lese sträuben sich bei mir die Haare... #q:c#d

Um mal zu verdeutlichen worum es in diesem Thread überhaupt geht und was den Tieren hier angetan wird ein *fiktives *Scenario:

Der Diktator eines Landes fragt in einem öffentlichen Internet Forum an  wie er seine Terroristen bis zum Zeitpunkt der Hinrichtung unterbringen  soll:

Diktator: 
Werden die Terroristen die Zeit bis zur Hinrichtung in dieser  Zelle überleben? Ich habe 150 Terroristen in einer Zelle von 300m X 500m eingepfärcht. Die in der Zelle eingepfärchten Menschen bekommen regelmässig die gekochten Abfälle der von mir bisher Hingerichteten durch ein Loch von oben zugeworfen. Die in dieser Zelle befindlichen Menschen haben an einer Wand ein vergittertest Fenster das der Sauerstoffzufuhr dient. Einmal im Jahr schließe ich dieses Fenster für einen kurzen Zeitraum von nur einigen Tagen. Die dort eingepfärchten bekommen zwar für kurze Zeit Probleme mit ihrer Atmung, regenerieren sich aber nach der Öffnung des Fensters wieder recht schnell .....

Kann ich noch ein paar weitere Menschen in dieser Zelle einsperren ohne das diese sterben?

.... usw. ...

Na wenn hier kein Troll sein Unwesen treibt dann wird es wohl der fiktive Diktator des fiktiven landes des oben aufgeführten fiktiven Scenarios sein ... |uhoh:

Jeder von uns würde sich wohl in einer solchen Zelle pudelwohl fühlen.

Ich würde anstatt nur 150 Forellen eher 300 Forellen nehmen und da noch einmal 150 Karpfen hinzu tun. Da ist man dann auf der sicheren Seite das die Tiere sich auch wirklich gequält fühlen. Sollte der TE dann immer noch einige Fische entdecken die scheinbar den Eindruck erwecken das sich einige der Fische in einem guten Zustand befinden könnte man noch 150 zusätzliche Forellen oder Karpfen besetzen ...


#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Einige Bitten an die Mods dieses Boards:

- Verschiebt diesen Thread doch bitte in das entsprechende Forum (

 * 	Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung)

- *Schließt diesen Thread doch bitte

- Erstattet doch bitte Anzeige gegen den TE wegen Tierquälerei


----------



## forellenteichkevi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

wenn man keine ahnung hat hält man seine fr... ..


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kann man in meinen Teich für Fische halten !!!*

Danke, auf so etwas habe ich schon ein paar Tage gewartet.
Bevor die Sache hier noch voll aus den Rudern läuft, mach ich es mal lieber dicht.
Wir sind hier auch ein Forum für Angler, für Fragen zur richtigen Bewirtschaftung einen Teiches gibt es Foren welche sich ausschliesslich damit beschäftigen.
Da wirst du dann auch deine Fachleute treffen die du suchst.

Viele Grüße 
Knurri


----------

